# Best WYSIWYG Web Design Software?



## davetherave (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,
I've been using macs since 1984 (!) but don't consider myself a power user.
Done a number of simple (no CSS) websites for myself on Adobe GoLive 5.
I want to buy a program that will let me easily integrate:
video clips
sound clips
blog
RSS
search engine optimization strategy
shopping cart/money capture for products
etc.
And that will conform with current web standards (whatever they are, but I'm sure that non-CSS GoLive5 does not)...

I don't code and don't want to learn to do so.
Dreamweaver seems like overkill for my needs.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?
Rapidweaver?  Sandvox?

Any advice or help will be appreciated.
dave


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 17, 2010)

You're asking a bit much from a wysiwyg app, but a system you might consider is Wordpress. Does a bunch of stuff, with database and shopping cart plugins available.

Use a text editor to do your coding and test locally on your mac. I use TextWrangler but Coda is also awesome.

SEO is a function of your abilities and isn't usually included in any wysiwyg editor that I'm aware of. Checkout http://www.seomoz.org for great tips. Join their site - even a free account is well worth it for the data you can get from it.


----------



## davetherave (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you, Natobasso.
Am I using the term WHSIWYG correctly here?  By it, I mean software that does the coding for you, so it is mostly drag and drop, or click to insert text, etc.  Like Adobe GoLive5 is, or was.
Any thoughts on Rapidweaver vs. Sandvox?  The latter claims SEO...
Best,
dave


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, your goal isn't clear. 

From all you have said, Sandvox might fit the bill, but no app will cover everything you want. Sandvox has templates but why not learn to code for yourself and gain control of the process?


----------



## davetherave (Jul 17, 2010)

I know that although I am creative and good at using some kinds of software, coding is that type of thing that I am not good at.
In one website I had to "hand-code" in an automatic email (ie, one that someone could click on, and it would send a certain response to a specific email address).  It took me a while just to be able to do that, even with some help...
Thank you,
dave


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 20, 2010)

It really sounds like Dreamweaver would do what you need. It's not overkill, it actually has all the specs you've mentioned, minus the SEO stuff.


----------



## Avena (Oct 1, 2011)

Well..

dreamweaver is suitable and best for you..Its very easy software to design a web and make easy to understand in search engines for SEO purpose...


----------

